# Introducing The Massachusetts Aquarium Plant Society



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Introducing the start of a new club Entitled the Massachusetts Aquarium Plant Society Since the new england plant club is dead its time to get a new one rolling so if you have any interest in planted aquarium and you live in the Greater Massachusetts area this is the plant to start We are a very new club but our hopes are big for the future. if you enjoy aquatic plants, are a complete expert or just want to keep your tank algae free this is the place to start talking, share and trade plant clipping with fellow hobbyists or if you just have any questions feel free to ask them on the new site. We will be discussing meetup times in the near future so if your interested please join up!

Below is a picture of my last planted tank so you get a teaser of what your in for if you join ;D


----------

